# New aviary is finally open



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

It may have taken most of the summer, but our new aviary in finally finished and Pidge, Hope, Juliet, and Noel are loving it! Juliet and Noel usually get the morning's and early afternoons with Hope and Pidge getting their time in the afternoon through evening (mainly cause Pidge is near impossible to catch until the sun starts to set ). 

I'm still making minor adjustments to perches, food and water areas as I learn their preferences - but thought everyone would enjoy seeing some pictures. The full photo album is posted at http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/Aviary_ScreenedPorch_May2008










Pidge & Hope:


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pidge finally getting some real "air" time









Other (empty) half









Noel on light fixture









Juliet and Noel


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful, Dez, but I would make one additional structure. I would build an inside safety ''chamber'' at the exterior door just to make sure no one can ''forget'' the birds are loose and go out or in that door. You will someday get that one visitor who is not bird savvy and will open that door.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very nice. I know the birds are loving it. Now.........how many birds can you fit in there? We'll send some your way.........


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dez that is so great for the birds They can go out rain or shine and you won't have to worry about preditors.
Sounds like they won't be staying out there during the night so I guess its a 'play room'. 
You have some very lucky lil' birdies!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just lovely!...what lucky little birds!.....great job!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments  And yes - they ARE loving it! In fact, Noel woke us up Sunday letting us know we were late putting her and Juliet out there  

Eventually I hope to have a small table & a few chairs out there so I can use my laptop to work from out there with them.

Nona - excellent point - one I forgot to mention. The door is locked from the inside and there is also a sign on the outside warning people not to force open the door (just can't see it from the inside shots). We also keep the sliding glass door (to the inside) locked from the inside of the house except when we're on the deck with them.

Renee - believe me - there's nothing more that I'd like to do than have a few more... but right now it's not in the cards. Dave & I keep talking about it but haven't come to any agreement just yet. Believe me - if I ever can, the first place I'll look is the adoption forum here 

Robin - you're absolutely right - we're not leaving them outside overnight... neither of us feels comfortable. Especially since we know we have a variety of outside critters -- opposum, groundhog, fox, deer, etc., etc. I do a walk through of the whole deck every day looking for any signs of chewing or clawing before putting any birds out.

They all seem to be enjoying watching the wild birds in the backyard that come to visit the bird bath & get seed.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Locked doors are good but a safety chamber if much better. You could even put it outside the aviary and it would give you more room for it. Best one I've seen was two foot wide by four feet long, with both doors opening into the chamber..... that way you MUST close one before you have room to open the other.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, the new aviary is really beautiful and the little guys can certainly get in a lot of quality flying time because it is so large. 

Do they ever go in the cage? We have one almost identical to that. A friend gave it to us for our cockatiel and he freaked out so much it wound up in the garage gathering spider webs and dust. He went back to his smaller one. 

That would be ideal to set up a computer out there.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

You have a great point Nona - I'll talk to my contractor about it (if you can visualize me trying to build anything like that you'd be ROFL  )

Thanks Maggie  I haven't actually seen them go inside the cage yet - but they love the little nest box we rigged to the top of it. This was the same cage that Noel & Juliet started out in and actually the same cage Pidge started out in - so the idea was to have something "familiar" to them out there. Funny about your cockatiel freaking out in a larger cage - Christin had the same experience but it only last a few days.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a lovely set up, I'm sure your birds are greatful!...... ...and if your birds haven't thanked you yet, I will.........

Thank you!!!! .........for giving your birds such a happy life and thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely WONDERFUL.  They must love it so much.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Treesa and MJ  They sure do love it! And I'm getting a kick out of watching them there too... in fact - had a breakthrough tonight. Pidge actually jumped onto my head  Dave & I were feeding them their favorite seed (ecotrition essential blend for canaries and finches) - just sitting on the floor of the aviary with them watching them peck and toss away when Pidge just hopped up and hung out for awhile. I'm so excited!! Gives me encouragement that one day she may just fly to me like Hope does when I walk out there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW, Dez! That is really lovely! Great job!

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

DEZ! That is so gorgeous! Can i move in too? 
Wow, that is so cool, your birds are sooo lucky to have someone with as big a heart as you have!
Maybe i can come visit you and the loft when i come down, we'll see..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is really beautiful, and it would be a great place to set up your computer and spend time with them. The more time you spend with them, out there, the sooner Pidge will be coming to you. I spend lots of time in the loft with our birds, and even the rescues are landing on us. I sometimes feel like a statue in the park. You'll see. The birds look like they are having a ball. Lots of room for them. Really nice.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Terry, Raina, and Jay  I think we're all really enjoying it! It's so much fun watching them out there.

Raina - you are more than welcome - anytime at all! Keep me posted on your plans to pick up the Boston Birds from Nona.

With any luck I'll have the wireless connection set up later today (technology willing naturally) - and we'll see how it goes. It's gorgeous outside here today so would be a perfect day to sit out there with them.


----------

